# GA16DE Timing chain clunking/noise



## greenhousedrummer (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, I own a '93 Sentra XE and am having some issues with her. I did a bit of research on these cars, and the GA16DE engine. The most common issue I saw was the upper timing chain tensioner failing on higher mileage cars. I bought it with about 125k miles on it and decided to just go ahead and change it out for peace of mind. I removed the timing cover and a few other things and pulled the old tensioner out. It looked okay actually, the timing chain had started to dig into it, but there was a good bit of material left. I pulled the pin out of the new one, installed it and put it all back together.

Anyway, after I installed the new part (and let the rtv cure), I started it up and heard a small clunking that went away almost immediately. The car ran great on the way home, and I had no issues. The next morning I started it up and again heard the clunk but it went away after a second. After work I started it up again, this time the clunking was louder and didn't go away. I freaked out of course, shut it off and had it towed into my mechanic. They deduced that it needed a timing chain job. I paid for a full upper timing chain job, including the upper chain, upper tensioner, guides, and one cam gear, which had accumulated some wear. After getting my car again, I started it up, heard a slight clunk again, but it went away. Well, same issue the next day, it started clunking like crazy so I took it back in. They figured it was a problem with the tensioner itself, meaning we had both ordered faulty parts (the brand was ITM). They replaced the upper tensioner with a different unit free of charge and I was back on the road again.

I had no issues after taking the car back and had put about 20k miles on the car. Well, the other morning, I started it up and I heard the clunk again...and a few times since. It seems to happen most often after the engine is warm, when I shut it off and then return and start it up again. Yesterday, it was clunking for a bit, and then went away eventually. Anyway, I'm lost and frustrated with the whole situation, especially because I caused this by trying to prevent it haha. If anyone can help point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate it. I certainly don't want it to jump timing or have damage done to the chain.


----------



## profilehair012 (Jun 13, 2018)

nice post dude


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The chain tensioner is activated by engine oil pressure. If the pressure is very low, that could cause the clunk or rattling sound. You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located on the right side of the engine and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 27 psi
3000 RPM - 64 psi


----------



## drewbB13 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tbh i just live with it. Make sure your oil is where its suppose to be but other than that youre good. Youre not alone i usually just turn the car right back off then back on or rev and its gone just a thing with this engine and age. Dont get me wrong it may be frowned upon but ive replaced most of it too and its still there so i just accept it its not a big deal i still everyday it


----------

